# Grizzly de-listing



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.fws.gov/news/ShowNews.cf...ses-delisting-yellowstone-grizzly-b&_ID=35492

Pretty interesting. I know Utah doesn't have any grizzlies, but many of us certainly like to play in parts of Wyoming, Idaho, and Montana that do. I find this pretty interesting. Any other thoughts?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I for one love ESA conservation success.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It's still many lawsuits away from being set in stone. 

What we don't need is JackHoles suggesting to kill them all. 

What we need to do is suggest that they are recovered and it is a great success to the point that they need to be managed like any other species.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is great news, love seeing the comeback of such an iconic species. it would be awesome to one day get to tell my kids the story of Old Ephraim and then tell them how we brought them back to Utah.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

We need to convince the feds that the only way grizzlies will continue to succeed is to have all of the wolves removed.............


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Honestly, if the States would be allowed to maintain control/management of the wolves I'd be all for their reintroduction. Besides, won't it be awesome when SFW can auction off a few dozen high uintah or Wasatch wolf tags and raise abajillion dollars? But seriously, if properly managed wolves would be an awesome addition to our wildlife.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Honestly, if the States would be allowed to maintain control/management of the wolves I'd be all for their reintroduction. Besides, won't it be awesome when SFW can auction off a few dozen high uintah or Wasatch wolf tags and raise abajillion dollars? But seriously, if properly managed wolves would be an awesome addition to our wildlife.


With healthy big game populations, we can support allot of apex carnivores, and yes that means more hunting, which is always something to be positive about.

Sitting on a mineral lick at dusk photographing deer 2 years age, there were some coyotes talking back and forth. So I howled back, got a few replys from the 'yotes, and then a wolf howl split the air. Awesome! to say the least. That was the second Utah howl I have head, and almost 10 years since the first one. I saw the first wolf.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You mention the wolves and grizzlies. It is interesting that in YNP, grizzlies have done better since the wolves were put there in '95. Grizzly are not nearly as aggressive as predators as the wolves. They will scavenge more than hunt. So when the wolves got there, the grizzlies would follow them and let the wolves do all the hard work, and once they got an elk or bison down, the grizz would then come in, kick the wolves off the kill, and eat until they were full, and there isn't a heck of a lot the wolves could do about it but watch and wait for the grizz to get full and hope there was something left. Grizz numbers increased in The Park as a result of the wolves' hunting efforts. Which I think is really pretty dang cool.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Lonetree said:


> With healthy big game populations, we can support allot of apex carnivores, and yes that means more hunting, which is always something to be positive about.


WTH are you trying to say?

More hunting for who? Predators?

So now wolfs cougar coyotes are giving us more hunting. Somebody should inform the boys east of the Mississippi that all they need is a healthy apex predator population so they can harvest more deer.

Take off!


----------

